# maxipep log for my rats cjc1295wo/dac and ghrp-6



## Kirk B (Jan 28, 2014)

for my rats cjc1295wo/dac and ghrp-6  dose 100 mcg 3 x a day and the rats are loving it there more hungry, and def can tell that the ghrp-6 is doing it's job so i assume the cjc1295 is also will keep updatng  and also they will start  clen and t4 in the next week or 2 stay tuned my fellow rats and pep lovers for a good research run here !!!!!!


----------



## Kirk B (Feb 1, 2014)

ok reasearch has been going great on the rat he loves it I think his hunger is up 20 mins after taking the ghrp-6 and gjg 1295 wo dac has been good also  he's going 3 x a day 1000mcg each time and everything is going well


----------



## Z82 (Feb 4, 2014)

Bump.... How's the research bud?


----------



## Kirk B (Feb 5, 2014)

it's going awesome been away this week at the beach house and training still took rats with me and they are supper hungry from the GHRP-6  and cjc1295wo/dac is gtg too,    also starting a new log in 2 weeks  going to get the rats on clen and t4 clen is going to be used 2 weeks on 2 off and while the rats are on pct too  cause they def like to use it as an anti catibolic also as a bat burner too so these are all going good so far for the pep and reasearch like i said in 2 weeks will start the clen t4 log thanks to maxi pep for this chance to run these on the rats   def gtg IMHO


----------



## Kirk B (Feb 9, 2014)

ok rats are still on the same dose of 100mcg 3 x a day of both cjc1295 w/o dac,  and ghrp-6 too, The hunger is has always been up since day 1  now def starting to notice the veins poping out alitlle more and skin feeling tighter and thiner ,  this tells me that the rats are starting to respond nice to the the cjc 1295 more to come like i said  and also next week a new lod on clen and t4


----------



## Kirk B (Feb 12, 2014)

summarized research in applications of GHRP-6: GHRP ? 6 is a true hGH secretagogue. Which means it stimulates the body?s own secretion of hGH as explained in the study below. Human Growth hormone has been shown in studies to promote lean body mass and reduce adiposity (fat). ?The group compared ITT to stimulation with GH releasing peptide 6 (GHRP-6). The synthetic hexapeptide, also named pralmorelin, is derived from a metenkephalin peptide. It is the most potent of the family of synthetic GH stimuli known in humans and acts via the endogenous ghrelin receptor (12). As these receptors have been identified both in the hypothalamus and the pituitary, GHRP-6 action may not be restricted to the pituitary. Previous data confirmed by the recent work of Chihara et al. in the present issue suggest a dose-dependent and specific GH release in healthy volunteers independent of age, sex and obesity (13), and support the results of the combination tests of GHRP-6 with GHRH (14).? GHRP ? 6 also has a protective effect on the liver and an anti-inflammatory effect. These are paramount attributes for experiments involving muscle synthesis and recovery. ?It has been reported that growth hormone (GH)-releasing peptide-6 (GHRP-6), a ghrelin receptor agonist, has an anti-inflammatory effect. We investigated whether this GH secretagogue attenuates liver injury in LPS-treated rats. Wistar rats were simultaneously injected (ip) with LPS (1 mg/kg) and/or GHRP-6 (100 microg/kg). Serum levels of aspartate and alanine transaminases were measured as an index of liver damage. Circulating nitrites/nitrates and hepatic IGF-I and TNF-alpha were evaluated as possible mediators of GHRP-6 actions. LPS increased serum levels of transaminases and nitrites/nitrates. Moreover, LPS increased hepatic TNF-alpha and decreased hepatic IGF-I mRNAs. GHRP-6 administration attenuated the effects of LPS on transaminases, nitrites/nitrates, TNF-alpha, and IGF-I in vivo. This GHRP-6 effect does not seem to be due to modifications in food intake, since fasting did not modify serum levels of transaminases, serum nitrites/nitrates, and hepatic TNF-alpha mRNA both in vehicle rats and in LPS-injected rats. To elucidate whether GHRP-6 is acting directly on the liver, cocultures of hepatocytes and nonparenchymal cells and monocultures of isolated hepatocytes were incubated with LPS and GHRP-6. The ghrelin receptor agonist prevented an endotoxin-induced increase in transaminases and nitrite/nitrate release as well as in TNF-alpha mRNA and increased IGF-I mRNA from cocultures of hepatocytes and nonparenchymal cells, but not from monocultures. In summary, these data indicate that GHRP-6 has a protective effect on the liver in LPS-injected rats that seems to be mediated by IGF-I, TNF-alpha, and nitric oxide. Our data also suggest that the anti-inflammatory effect of GHRP-6 in the liver is exerted on nonparenchymal cells.? GHRP 6 has demonstrated that it is very effective at stimulating GH production in test subjects. It has a short half life with peak concentrations occurring around 15 minutes and not longer than 60 minutes after administration. Effective dosages in humans range from 100mcg to 3mcg/Kg of body weight and shows to be equally effective in both men and women. Bibliography: Anderson SM, Shah N, Evans WS, Patrie JT, Bowers CY, Veldhuis JD. 2001. Short-term estradiol supplementation augments growth hormone (GH) secretory responsiveness to dose-varying GH-releasing peptide infusions in healthy postmenopausal women. J Clin Endocrinol Metab. 2001 Feb;86(2):551-60. Brabant, Georg. 2007. GH releasing peptide 6 test: the holy grail of testing GH deficiency? European Journal of Endocrinology, Vol 157, Issue 1, 29-30 Chihara K, Shimatsu A, Hizuka N, Tanaka T, Seino Y, Katofor Y; KP-102 Study Group. 2007. A simple diagnostic test using GH-releasing peptide-6 in adult GH deficiency. Eur J Endocrinol. Jul;157(1):19-27. Granado, M., Mart?n, AI., L?pez-Mendui?a, M., L?pez-Calder?n, A., Villan?a, MA. 2008. GH-releasing peptide-6 administration prevents liver inflammatory response in endotoxemia., Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab., Jan;294(1):E131-41. Epub 2007 Nov Paulo RC, Cosma M, Soares-Welch C, Bailey JN, Mielke KL, Miles JM, Bowers CY, Veldhuis JD. 2008. Gonadal status and body mass index jointly determine growth hormone (GH)-releasing hormone/GH-releasing peptide synergy in healthy men. J Clin Endocrinol Metab. 2008 Mar;93(3):944-50. Epub 2007 Dec 11 RI labs GHRP comes in the value size of 5MG?s and includes NACL solution for constitution. This product is for research purposes only.


----------



## Kirk B (Feb 13, 2014)

so this is a great read up here^^^  and i have noticed that i am recovering more quickly from my workouts then usual  and my hunger is way up this is one of my fav pep of all time to run and this is also good for pct my rats are also on aas at the time but there pct starts in 1 week and that  this will help also for pcy wich is great i'm also starting a log of clen and t 4 too, the clen has anti catibolic properties too wich is also a plus for pct,  i will kepp you guys updated 3 to 4 x a week since i workout everyother day  and i can say that the ghrp-6 and cjc 1295w/o dac are def gtg from maxipep  this is a good company with top notch products fellas   from a vet i would never lie  thanks too al that look in and thanks to maxi pep for this great opertunity to run this reaearch on my rats !!!!!


----------



## Z82 (Feb 14, 2014)

Sounds like your rats are doing good. Has their sleep patterns gotten better at all?


----------



## Kirk B (Feb 15, 2014)

no cause the baby keeps them up and they have insomnia too not all rats are the same tho and i'm very sure one the baby is sleeping through the night the sleep will get better!!! I hope anyway for there sanity lol  i'm looking for a good post i can find on cjc1295-w/o dac   but i have 1 more on the ghpr-6      this is going great though  and i will cotinue to order from here cause the rats are responding well the cjc is making there skin  clear up   and look tighter too this is great news and i loook forward to ordering again and also starting thr clen log in a week or 2


----------



## Z82 (Feb 20, 2014)

Bump for research


----------



## Kirk B (Feb 21, 2014)

yea the rats are responding very well to both the ghpr-6 there hunger is through the roof 20 min after i inject them with 100mcg 3 x a day!!!!
And the cjc-1295 w/o dac  my sking look better tighter and now i'am getting better sleep i get it durring the day more cause the baby has the rats up all night and have insomnia  but aloso def gtg propducts here fellas


----------



## Kirk B (Mar 1, 2014)

ok been away a few days down the beach took rats and def continue to see results that are awesome and the sleep has got better this week i'm taking nappa and falling asleep till the baby wakes up so i say 4 to5 hrs a day   and i was getting 2 hrs so the cjc is working and also the ghrp-6 the rats hunger is always up like 15 min after sometimes sooner !! def gtg fellas thats maxipep


----------



## Kirk B (Mar 1, 2014)

also starting log on the clen and t4  i took the clen at 20mcg ans was shaking this stuff is awesome and i took clen a few times before never this strong  this is good news fellas


----------

